# room/linen spray %



## ohsoap (Nov 2, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could tell me the amount of EO's to put into linen spray vs. body spray, is there a difference between the two?

I've made a disenfectant kitchen spray at 1% and now I'm wondering if that was too low.  I've also read that body sprays should be at 3% but then read that was too high, so I'm confused.   

If someone would clarify for me I'd really apreciate it!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 2, 2011)

I purchased an EO to make a flea spray earlier this year, this the info I got on scenting a spray.  It is from Essential Wholesale.

When using the body linen spray, Essential or fragrance oils can be added at any percentage under 1% by volume.  So for instance, if you had a gallon of body/linen spray (which is 128 ounces), you would add 1% which is 1.28 ounces.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks   I really appreciate that!


----------

